# Boat Horse Power Rating



## lucescoflathead (Jul 13, 2014)

If you buy a boat with a maximun H/P rating of 75 Hp,what is the biggest jet you can put on it. Is it 75 HP at the pump like a 95/75 or is it 75 at the power head like a 75/50? Thanks Tpdd


----------



## overboard (Jul 13, 2014)

I called the PFBC with that exact same question. My answer was: they go by the powerhead. 
Also talked to a PA boat dealer; he said they put 60/40 jets on boats rated for 40 hp., and have never had a problem.
The part I didn't like from the PFBC was- It would be up to the officers discretion, when it comes to issuing a citation.
Call the PFBC, and go from there!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 13, 2014)

Ditto, I also feel that the rules should be changed to reflect the heavier 4 stroke stuff out there now.

I'm not sure what MD's regulation is with regards to O/B jets. The DNR LEO's I've dealt with were all pretty cool and only asked that I have a throwable since I'm over 17' long.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Todd


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 16, 2014)

Power rating isn't based on the structural design of the boat (# ribs, spacing, etc.) but on the dimensions of the boat.

Are you asking what is a reasonable amount of power for that sized boat (in terms of controlling the boat) or how much can you put in before the frame can't handle it?


----------

